# Croatian Handjobs



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Most Kind Friends,
I have learned so much here on Knitting Paradise, from 'knit one, purl two' variations, to continue to go as far as daring to try knitting with double pointed knitting needles (my favourite now!) and even the crocodile stich! I am grateful to each and every one of you lovely people! And I have found amazing art as well, all over the world!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Ana 
Beautiful needlework. Yes, there is always something interesting to see on this website. I love to see what is happening around our world.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your lovely work with us!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

beautiful work; I especially love the little angels


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lovely work!


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

And erm, the third photo is from a crafts site, entitled 'Croatian Handjobs', where pictures 1 and 2 are also from: lovely crafts there. And gee, I hope that English being my second language, did not cause any problems...
Xoxo
Lara


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

(And I do apologise if English being my second language has: two lovely ladies pm'd me: I understand the language differences now)
Love,
Lara


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Larailayda said:


> (And I do apologise if English being my second language has: two lovely ladies pm'd me: I understand the language differences now)
> Love,
> Lara


When I saw the topic I just had to click on.

 Evidently, I am not the only one as 135 others were curious also.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

mattie cat said:


> When I saw the topic I just had to click on.
> 
> Evidently, I am not the only one as 135 others were curious also.


MattieCat, you are so humorous!-))
But the work is lovely isn't it? I loved the angels most!
Xoxo
Lara


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

The above was a reminder to moi-))


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

love the work and your quote


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Wee Brenda said:


> love the work and your quote


You are sweet-
Lara


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Dear Larailayda, 

Welcome to KP. You will fit right in and be welcome.
Lovely work. 
Hope you are safe.

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

:thumbup:
Welcome to KP.
You have very good language skills.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Many words have double meanings! Do not worry - you do well with your English!


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Dearest Nanadee, Jean Large, Nitnana, you are all so sweet! Thanks a bunch! Have a great week!!!
Xoxo
Lara


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Larailayda said:


> .


I think this befits most of us more often than we care to admit! :lol: :lol: (Keeping our mouths shut.)


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mattie cat said:


> When I saw the topic I just had to click on.
> 
> Evidently, I am not the only one as 135 others were curious also.


Thanks for not making me the first to comment. LOL We need to get out more. LOL


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mattie cat said:


> When I saw the topic I just had to click on.
> 
> Evidently, I am not the only one as 135 others were curious also.


Opps double post.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Larailayda said:


> Dearest Nanadee, Jean Large, Nitnana, you are all so sweet! Thanks a bunch! Have a great week!!!
> Xoxo
> Lara


Lara, if you hadn't worded your thread the way you did many of us would have missed your beautiful work. Keep posting. You're doing just fine.


----------



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

Beautiful work. 
And I wish I had even half your command of a second language.
Also, thank you for making me smile.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I too had to see what you meant. Your command of English is alot better than my German and Spanish though.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your creations are beautiful..the needlework and is that filet crochet on the edging?..Your angels are so sweet looking...Thank You for sharing...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful, just beautiful, the language of the artistry of fine handwork is universally understood!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice work,beautiful


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

I was expecting a dirty joke &#128516;but your handiwork is very nice


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful embroidery that reminds me of the numerous items I brought back from Yugoslavia the last time we went to visit relatives.. xo WS


----------



## Pips Mom (Feb 3, 2013)

Your work is beautiful and don't worry about the language barrier - I got a good chuckle!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love your work. The angels are great!


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh, what lovely people you all are!!! Kind, supportive, educational, humorous, and so very sweet! Three awesome ladies - in the true sense of the word 'lady' - have pm'ed me, I understand the language and cultural differences now... In the meantime, I have ordered books on 'American Slang' through Kobo books as well.
Xoxo
Lara


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

My husband had been invited to a conference in Croatia come March, and since I am thinking of accompany him, I searched for the best crafts available there


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

And what a wonderful country it seems to be!
Their president is a composer, and an excellent pianist!


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Most unfortunately, none of the photos I posted were made by me: they are from the said website, although I hope to be able to make one of them in my lifetime: too lovely they are


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Lara, if you hadn't worded your thread the way you did many of us would have missed your beautiful work. Keep posting. You're doing just fine.


Most Dear Winding Road, thank you for your encouraging words! I will, as long as you all on Knitting Paradise will have me do so!
Xoxo
Lara


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Lara, if you hadn't worded your thread the way you did many of us would have missed your beautiful work. Keep posting. You're doing just fine.


Most Humourous Friend, I have copy/pasted the following-
Xoxo
Lara


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Dsynr said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful, the language of the artistry of fine handwork is universally understood!


So beautifully said... İt truly is!
Love,
Lara


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love your angels


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

glnwhi said:


> love your angels


You Glnwhi, are an angel!
Love,
Lara


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello from Australia. I admire everyone trying to keep all handicrafts going. It is sad in this age of technology that we don't see so many young people taking up these crafts. I love your work! Please post more. It was great to see what is happening where you live.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

So pretty!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

You are funny for posting those pictures. I have a Croation friend and I will be sending her these. My daughter is also dating a lovely Turkish man.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I LOVED the title of this topic! It definitely gets your attention! I was thinking it might be a "50 Shades of Grey" reference (which I haven't read,... yet) I WISH I could speak a second language and so many folks here are amazing with their multiple languages. I'm envious. I think we can be understanding.....


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

This work you posted is beautiful. It brought memories of all the needle work my family and others have shared over
the years. I am not that talented but do quite a few crafts and try to encourage others since I think a lot of these wonderful things will not be passed on by the next generations.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

So nice to have you with us Lara! I enjoyed very much seeing the lovely items made in another part of the world! Beautiful! I hope you keep posting interesting things, thank you!


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

